# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  eQuran Explorer

## salihmob

This is free software with following features: 
Quran in Arabic 
 Indo Pak Script. 
 Inbuilt fonts. 
4. Selectable Colors for ehrab, text and background. All contains are copied from a website which claims its data is verified from Quran complex of Saudi Arabia. التحميل بالمرفقات

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

